# Fly Fishin' for Blacks



## Dmcgee (Feb 4, 2005)

I fish some small city lakes here in Texas and some times I like to try to fly fish. For some reason I can't get the fish to bite anything, they'll look or get behind my lure and follow it. I've tried everything I think its the lures. Does anyone know any good specific fly lures for bass.

P.S. the water is very clear and there is a lot of vegitation!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

My fly fishing for bass has been limited. I plan on doing a LOT more of it this summer.

*Try the following patterns for Smallmouth:*
Clouser Minnow
Crawdad imitators
Wooly Buggers/Grubbers
Sliders
Sneaky Petes
Poppers
Bucktails like the Black Nosed Dace and Mickey Finn

*For Largemouth try those patterns as well as:*
Bass Poppers
Worm Imitators
Deer-hair bugs
Mouse Imitators
Frog Imitators, either hair, foam or cork.

Cabelas, Orvis and Sportsman's Warehouse have a great selection of bass flies for you to pick from. Good luck and good fishing!


----------

